#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-01
<ojwb> ibeardslee: I can assure HP that I won't
<ojwb> but I doubt I'd buy it at all
<ojwb> snail: xxd is good for a quick peer from the command line
<ojwb> or if it's mostly text with a few control characters: cat -vet
<ojwb> which still has to be my favourite option combination
<chilts> I never knew about those, but likely 'coz I've never needed them
<ojwb> lucky you
<chilts> it seems -e and -t imply -v (but that would screw up your option combination)
<chilts> :)
<ojwb> yes, it is slightly redundant
<chilts> but definitely easier to remember
<hads> ibeardslee: When was your birthday?
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<snail> mōrena koutou
<snail> DoeNietWil: can i suggest that when you SPAM you use a url that takes us to a page that actually says what the project does? because that url certainly doesn't!
<DoeNietWil> it wasn't meant to be spam, more like asking for help
<DoeNietWil> but if you want openteacher.org has good information about it
<snail> DoeNietWil: are you involved in openteacher?
<DoeNietWil> only helping them i'm not a dev myself
<snail> DoeNietWil: does it support TEI / freedict?
<ibeardslee> morning
<DoeNietWil> it could easily if you file a blueprint
<ibeardslee> hads: Monday last week
<DoeNietWil> the devs are very open to the needs of people
<snail> DoeNietWil: the devs have some interesting attitudes. i wish them luck.
<DoeNietWil> you mean they are rude?
<snail> DoeNietWil: in the geek world rudeness is unfortunately too common to count as interesting
<DoeNietWil> i think they really don't mean to be rude, maybe because of the language gaps there is some sort of miscommunication?
<DoeNietWil> I've experienced that they were infact very kind people to me, i first thought it was a dictionary but they later explained why it wasn't
<DoeNietWil> snail could you explain me what went wrong?
<snail> DoeNietWil: I'm not going to engage in he-said she-said, since that's unlikely to be constructive; i was a little surprised that you weren't in the channel though, given that you're promoting it.
<DoeNietWil> from what i read from the logs it seems as if you miscommunicated
<ajmitch> morning
<DoeNietWil> i suggest you read it slowly and try to understand what they mean, i see no way that they have an intention to be rude to you
<DoeNietWil> snail
<snail> DoeNietWil: they weren't rude to me...
<DoeNietWil> then what is this attitude you speak off?
<snail> DoeNietWil: I think my last comment says all that needs be said
<DoeNietWil> well, you could always make a blueprint, they have multiple devs and chances are others WILL see the importance
<ajmitch> that was interesting
 * ibeardslee is a fraction disappointed, was wondering if I would hear snail explode from here
<ajmitch> it seems like we only got half the conversation though
<snail> my best guess is that a handful of school kids working on a software project. their use case appears to be 'learn the numbers from 1 to 10 in any language.'
<snail> the appear to have no idea how dictionaries or linguistics might relate to this
<snail> or that it might have been done before
<snail> in their favour, they were polite and helpful and not obviously Norwegian mass-murderers
<snail> i shouldn't have said that
<snail> I'm hoping that fairfax's current issues aren't related to anyone we know?
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> not that I am aware of
<ajmitch> a bit embarassing for a newspaper
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-02
<hads> ibeardslee: Happy birthday :)
<chilts> again?
<ibeardslee> last week, hads is catching up ;)
<elky> Nobody told you that after certain milestones you age 52 times faster?
<ajmitch> usually the milestones that end in a 0
<Atamira> its all downhill from 21
<Atamira> you seem to age faster after that
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> mōrena koutou
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Morning
<hads> Woke up to a legal document for reading, painful.
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-03
<chilts> damn, I missed 'morning'
<ibeardslee> hads: that looks like 'fun'
<ibeardslee> just gotta love "Article 7"
<hads> ibeardslee: Yeah, I liked Article 3.1 most myself, I get to pay for them to have the domain.
 * ojwb suspects he may be glad not to be sharing the context here
<hads> ojwb: http://www.scribd.com/doc/61436811/Gigaset
<ojwb> lovely
<ajmitch> hads: exciting stuff
 * ojwb discovers you aren't supposed to send dry ice by NZ post
<hads> heh
<hads> I guess yiu could suffocate the postie in their van.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> mōrena
<Atamira> morena
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-04
<snail> http://ubuntu-nz.org/ doesn't seem like the most useful url to have in the title
<chilts> snail: slow day?
<ajmitch> oh fun
 * ajmitch should find out how to fix that
<snail> something like that
<chilts> :)
<ojwb> it seems to pretty well summarise us I think
<snail> apparently we have a contract linux admin starting up here shortly anyone know who it is?
<ajmitch> 'here' being?
<ibeardslee> I thought that had already been linked to the wiki page
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: used to be
 * ojwb wonders why it seemed a good idea to rename the text boot config on the CD from text.cfg to txt.cfg between lucid and natty
<ojwb> I guess that extra character can be put to better use somewhere
<ibeardslee> txt spek?
<ajmitch> following the fine traditions of UNIX?
<ojwb> ajmitch: randomly renaming stuff?
<snail> ajmitch: 'here' being Victoria University of Wellington
<ajmitch> ojwb: a strong aversion to vowels
<snail> for april 1 we should do a distro where all executable files' names are mime-style base64 encoded
<snail> or would anyone notice?
<chilts> heh
<ojwb> ajmitch: I'm reminded of that Ken Thompson quote: http://books.google.com/books?id=poFQAAAAMAAJ&q=%22spell+creat+with+an+e%22&dq=%22spell+creat+with+an+e%22
<chilts> snail: one time in Catalyst people changed their nicks to be the first 8 chars of their GPG key ... it was quite painful trying to figure out who was who
<chilts> snail: http://she.geek.nz/archives/394-more-crazy-times-in-catalyst.html
<ajmitch> who doesn't know their GPG ID?
<ojwb> 3bad2b07
<chilts> 3bad!!!
<chilts> hmm, I need to copy it from my old computer to this one
<ibeardslee> I have my business card taped to my monitor
<chilts> because you can't remember your name or who you work for?
<ibeardslee> .. .. .. .. 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 .. 2 1 0 .. for my gpg id
<ajmitch> you only need to know the last 8 characters
<ibeardslee> maybe I should use it as my password for a while .. help me remember
<ajmitch> a rather public password
<ibeardslee> only if you know it is being used as a password
<ibeardslee> err
<ajmitch> noone would ever know...
<ibeardslee> well .. hopefully I would
<ojwb> just make sure not to mention the idea in a public forum
<ojwb> especially not one which is logged
<ibeardslee> should be all good if I delete my logs right?
<ojwb> hmm, I think our fuse box just went clunk and is now buzzing
<ojwb> probably an enormous bee flew into it
<chilts> heh, this conversation is too much
<chilts> best fun I've had on a Thursday afternoon ... since like 4 EVA
<chilts> :)
<ajmitch> that's a bit of a worry
<ojwb> i phoned the electricity company but I'm not the account holder
 * ojwb sighs
<chilts> that sucks
<ojwb> yeah, though I understand
<ojwb> at least fault reports skip the hold queue
<ojwb> jenny's rung and they'll send someone round in 4-6 hours
<ojwb> so I guess that's decided about python UG for me
<snail> there was a powercut in wellington a few weeks ago that effected the uni. a unit had a shiny new building with a shiny new generator to keep the wheels rolling if the power should go off. the generator supplied ~500 volts for the first 5 seconds. some of the gear didn't like that.
<snail> on the plus side, they're all getting shiny new computers now...
<chilts> ;D
<ibeardslee> heh
<ibeardslee> no UPS?
<ojwb> which reminds me, are power spikes, etc a big problem in NZ?
<ojwb> i've notice in the electrical retailers they push surge filters quite hard
<ojwb> but I've also noticed the prices they charge for them are silly, so I wonder if that's just because they can make more on those than on the actual equipment
<ibeardslee> they do that because they can also sell extended warranties that are only valid if they have a surge protector
<ajmitch> I think the power grid is fairly stable, but I've only lived down south, not in those dodgy areas like wellington
<snail> I've twice lost equipment to lightning strikes in wellington residential/domestic buildings; in both cases the strikes were within 100 m of the equipment
 * ojwb makes a note not to move near snail
<snail> In hamilton I had a run of powercuts caused by boy-racers hitting power poles / transformers, but none of those fried hardware
<snail> heh
 * ibeardslee is more than 100m away
<snail> Does someone have recommendations of surge filters ?
<ojwb> snail: there's probably a poster of you up in every store with "do not sell surge filters to this man" underneath
<snail> ojwb: i can think of worse things to be written under my photo.
<chilts> Wanted!
<chilts> for one
<ibeardslee> better than "Not Wanted"
<snail> "wanted dead or alive" with the second half scratched out
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> right xfce it is then
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> Mornin
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> http://digitizor.com/2011/08/04/linus-torvalds-ditches-gnome-for-xfce/
<ibeardslee> love the comment about not using unity
<ibeardslee> in the comments, not the article
<chilts> not surprising really .. he should just switch to XMonad :)
<snail> he's a long way from the target audience of gnome, and getting further away by the day
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> at least it's a friday morning
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> oh, very funny natty
<ojwb> apt-get remove 'gnome-.*'
<ojwb> and it tries to install kde
<ibeardslee> ojwb: is that to get a xfce desktop or somesuch?
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-05
<ojwb> no, it's because somebody decided to rename the bootloader config from text.cfg to txt.cfg so my preseed file got ignored and my new VM is full of crap I don't want
<ojwb> gnome desktop isn't pleasant with too little memory
<ojwb> it keeps randomly deciding I've held a key down
<ibeardslee> apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop ?
<ojwb> that doesn't actually do much, as it's just a meta package
<ojwb> and autoremove didn't then seem to get rid of the actual stuff
<ibeardslee> then apt-get autoremove
<ojwb> but it's painful
<ibeardslee> oh
<ojwb> randomly it'll think I hit enter a lot of times and the terminal will whizz up
<ojwb> i'm pretty close to deleting it and restarting
<ibeardslee> sometimes that is easier
<ibeardslee> of course because you /home is a different partition should be easy right?
<ojwb> it's a VM, there's nothing in /home yet
<ojwb> it just takes a while to chug through the install
<ojwb> well, it now seems to have corrupted itself, so I guess that's made the decision for me
<ibeardslee> heh
<ojwb> so when the electricity company said they'd send someone "within 4-6 hours", then actually meant "within 5 days"
<ojwb> I can see how that's an easy mistake to make
<ajmitch> hours, days, what's the difference?
<chilts> roll on the weekend!!!
<chilts> tgif
<ibeardslee> what, now it's the weekend .. what am I going to do without people at work telling me what to do all the time?
<ajmitch> relax?
<chilts> and enjoy it :)
 * ojwb wonders if launchpad has deliberately made in unobvious how to file a bug
<ajmitch> ojwb: yes
<ajmitch> are you trying to file a bug against ubuntu?
<ojwb> well, I just gave up
<ojwb> but it's against help.ubuntu.com
<ojwb> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt is missing
<ojwb> but linked to, and exists for 10.04 and 10.10
<ajmitch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+filebug might be the best place, not sure if that covers help.ubuntu.com though
<ojwb> if it doesn't, they really need to make it more obvious where to file issues
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-06
<ojwb> hmm, installing devscripts on natty pulls in libgl1-mesa-dri
<ajmitch> ojwb: that must be some odd dependency chain, even if it's just recommends
<ojwb> yeah
<ojwb> it looked liked some gstreamer packagekit thing might be involved, but I didn't really look
<ajmitch> still odd
<ajmitch> devscripts should have nothing to do with that
<ojwb> yeah, but it is at least connected to packaging
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> cold outside today, hands need to thaw out
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morn
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> honestly didn't see you on the bus this morning ibeardslee...
<snail> felt like a complete tool
<ibeardslee> must have been the cold and lack of insulation on the head
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<hads> I was asked to look at an Exchange semi-replacement. Spent some time last night playing with IMAP shared folders and things. I think I might recommend a hosted solution.
<ibeardslee> have you looked at zimbra ?
<hads> A while back.
<hads> I breifly looked at SoGo too. I was hoping (in vain probably) for something less complicated.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-31
<lifeless> hads: what about http://www.openchange.org/ ?
<chilts> ibeardslee: we use Zimbra here, it's not great (though it works)
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> man, I hate delivery companies
<chilts> JUST GIVE ME MY COMPUTER!
<ibeardslee> what you ordered?
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> yay for compiz suddenly crashing
<ajmitch> it probably doesn't help that I've been logged in for > 6 months
<chilts> ibeardslee: before ZaReason had the new Ultra they were out of stock, so I ordered a lappy from System76
<ajmitch> which one did you get from them? they have a few nice machines
<ajmitch> & a slightly more modern looking website :)
<chilts> https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/lemu4
<chilts> with 8GB RAM, 256G SSD and an Intel Core i7-3610QM Processor
<chilts> should sort me out for a while :)
<ajmitch> sounds ok
<chilts> heh
<ajmitch> 16GB of RAM would have been nicer
<ajmitch> but that depends on your workload
<chilts> 32GB of RAM would have been nicer
<chilts> this could go on forever, it's kinda a silly comment
<ajmitch> yeah, I think you can kit out one of the other system76 models with 32GB now
<ajmitch> having only 8GB at work just seems so limiting :)
<ajmitch> somehow I've got 8GB of RAM, yet only 2MB of swap free
<chilts> ok, I'll bow out for the moment, let me know when you're finished :)
<ajmitch> as I said, depends on what you run - I've got windows 7 running in a VM all the time for browser testing :)
<ajmitch> so I'm happy with a slower processor
<ibeardslee> chilts: yeah there is a lot of hanging out for ZaReason's UltraLap .. seems that there is plenty of demand for it
<chilts> yeah, though I must admit I liked the keyboard (layout) on the System76 better
<chilts> though I think the new picture ZaReason have is better than the old one
<chilts> not sure
<ibeardslee> there are other differences with it as well .. weight vs DVD drive
<ibeardslee> mSATA + 2.5" vs single 2.5" drive
<ibeardslee> i3 or i5 vs i5 or i7
<chilts> I have no idea what mSATA is :)
<chilts> yeah true, but my main one is that I want the keyboard layout to be right :)
<ibeardslee> hdmi vs hdmi + vga
<kcj> Morning.
<ibeardslee> mSATA is the teeny weeny SSD sata drive
<ibeardslee> more like a memory card than a 'drive'
<snail> temptation thy name is SSD
<ajmitch> I don't think I can buy a laptop without an SSD now
<ajmitch> it makes such a difference
<ibeardslee> chilts: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA#mSATA
<ibeardslee> cuts down weight, thickness etc .. .. and storage
<ibeardslee> keyboard layout seems similar (as in placement of keys), but definitely a different keyboard with the type of keys
<chilts> yeah, thought about a regular HDD but the SSD just tempted me too much after having one in my old desktop (which I no longer use)
<chilts> that one was only 40GB though
<chilts> might make a nice external 2.5" drive
<chilts> ibeardslee: cool, that mSATA sounds nice - maybe next time :)
<ibeardslee> I'm planning on the 128GB mSATA .. and further down the track I can get a SSD to add to the storage
<ibeardslee> considering my netbook has a 80GB SSD that's a step up
<ibeardslee> and the i5, with 8GB .. I don't think I will bother upgrading my home PC
<chilts> yeah, I just use my laptop these days
<chilts> got two 1920x1080 monitors if anyone wants to buy them? :)
<ibeardslee> nope .. 1920x1200 I'd have considered it
 * hads is waiting on two new monitors to arrive from Korea
<chilts> ibeardslee: why do you want 1920x1200 instead of x1080?
<chilts> just curious
<chilts> obviously higher resolution, but I'm guessing that's not the only answer
<ibeardslee> got used to the extra vertical resolution with my 1600x1200
<chilts> fair enough :)
<chilts> my laptop has now arrived!!! :) yay
<chilts> haven't opened it yet though
<ajmitch> chilts: go on, you know you want to
<chilts> heh, I can't otherwise I'll get nothing done for the rest of the day :)
<chilts> but yeah, I want to
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-01
<hads> Ooo excitement. My 27" monitors have arrived from Korea.
<chilts> cool!
<hads> I'm not sure I have room on my desk for two.
<ajmitch> send one down my way
<ajmitch> sadly I've only really got room for a single monitor as well :)
<hads> heh. I do have to decide whether I'm being greedy and should just sell one.
<ajmitch> if it's a decent monitor, I might be interested :)
 * ajmitch was looking at getting a new one recently
<hads> 2560x1440 IPS
<ajmitch> I'm guessing it's one of these cheap unknown brands that various people have been blogging about?
<hads> Yeah, thought I'd take a gamble.
<ajmitch> if you do decide to sell, let me know
<hads> Sure.
<hads> http://www.swiftworld.net/2012/04/14/budget-korean-27-ips-monitor-information-and-comparison-of-the-different-brands-and-models/
<chilts> hads: how much did they set you back each?
 * ajmitch thinks it'd probably be a noticeable difference from the 1600x1200 monitor currently being used
<hads> chilts: They were US$300ea. not including customs charges and GST
<hads> Can't get X to come up at the moment for some reason.
<Pikiora> Oh no, not greedy, essential :P How else will you watch a movie while browsing? Play a game while tweeting ;)
<Pikiora> Essential!
<hads> True, but not as essential if you've got 2560 horizontal resolution.
<hads> Had to remove the Nvidia driver to get X running for the moment.
<hads> Pretty stunning picture.
<chilts> hads: cool :)
<chilts> if I may ask, how much was customs charges? I think I had to pay about $50
<chilts> which is kinda annoying, but not sure if it varies for different things
<hads> Yeah about $50. It does vary very slightly with value but not a lot. It does vary dependant on who does the clearance though.
<hads> Fedex/UPS/DHL are all about $50. NZ Post are about $120
<Atamira> morning !
<ibeardslee> mumble mutter
<chilts> morning
<chilts> ibeardslee: wasssuuuuuuupppppp???
<ibeardslee> rotten houses
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> seems like my laptop likes to lie to me about battery life remaining
<ajmitch> you'd think I'd get at least an hour out of a fully-charged battery though
<chilts> ibeardslee: yeah, that sucks :(
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-02
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> Morning from Auckland.
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> nice day in auckland too
<chilts> morning from Wellington
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> http://zareason.co.nz/UltraLap-430.html
<mwhudson> too big
<ajmitch> you prefer a 12" screen or smaller?
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> i really like my thinkpad with its dock actually
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-03
<thumper> uk morning
<kcj> lol
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-04
<fmarier> ajmitch: have you got ubuntuone working on Debian? (i just noticed you're maintaining ubuntu-sso-client and you've got an itp for the client)
<ajmitch> fmarier: I had it working at one point but would need to put some time in to update it to a recent version, as it was wanting to build-depend on yet more ubuntu libraries
<fmarier> i guess i should try using the precise packages and see how that goes
<fmarier> too bad i can't use the ubuntu-sso-client that's already in debian though
<ajmitch> sorry
<fmarier> ajmitch: i see what you mean. it's easy until you get to the gnome client :(
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-05
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> I don't think I've said morning for ages
<chilts> bad me
<chilts> that should be the name of a film if it isn't already - "Bad Me!"
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> karora: I see your server is back up and working again
<karora> Well, not quite.
<karora> I have a server performing the functions now.
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> ahh ok .. I have reenabled your NZOSS planet feed again
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-31
<hads> That was some good mornings this morning.
 * chilts high-fives hads
<chilts> YEAH!
<ibeardslee> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<G> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-02
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson-> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-28
<G> So what, NZ needs about 3 more developers to take #1?
<olly> 5 more active ones I think
<G> actually just did the math, looks like 6
 * olly gets 4.6...
<olly> 16 total would get us to 3.69 > 3.61
<olly> 15 would get us to 3.46 < 3.61
<G> err wait, yeah, 5 :)
<G> 16-11 = 5
<olly> so waking up the non-active 4 and finding one more would do it
<olly> though without knowing what "active" means, the former is a little hard to do
<G> (wow that was a math f-up of epic proportions)
<olly> alternatively, we could just demotivate some finnish developers
<G> Maybe they are about due for a baby boom?
<olly> https://db.debian.org/search.cgi lists 11, so that's probably what active means...
<olly> which makes me wonder where the inactive ones come from
<ajmitch> maybe emeritus developers?
<G> olly: direct query against LDAP (i.e. people that aren't in the developer group anymore?) - I honestly don't know
<ibeardslee> oh 14.04.1 is out
 * ibeardslee sucks down isos and updates 'rescue' usb sticks
<ajmitch> so slow to download
<ibeardslee> and done
<ibeardslee> server and desktop
<ajmitch> 90 seconds, I need a faster connection at home
<ibeardslee> they are synced to a server in our server room for our mirror
<ajmitch> I'm fetching them from the university of canterbury mirror
<ibeardslee> urgle morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-29
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> oops, accidentally broke my debmirror config, have to redownload 90GB or so
<ibeardslee> ouch
<ajmitch> I'll just leave it running, won't take too long
<ajmitch> at least it's just on my home system :)
<ibeardslee> remember back in the days when you would have been in tears because you'd have to redownload 90MB?
<ajmitch> or even 9MB
<ajmitch> now I see it downloading at 90Mbps
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> hads: how many of the experimenter's kits have you sold over the last couple of weeks?
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-31
<kcj[work]> ibeardslee, Experimenter's kit?
<kcj[work]> kits*
<ibeardslee> the freetronics one .. http://nicegear.co.nz/arduino-boards/freetronics-experimenters-kit-for-arduino/
<ibeardslee> we are running a shortened version of the Catalyst Arduino Academy for staff
<hads> ibeardslee: I did see a couple of Catalyst folks, you're doing an internal one?
<hads> ibeardslee: Four it looks like.
<ibeardslee> yes an internal one .. hmm should be a couple more, hopefully they have them directed to their home address
<ibeardslee> if this works out we may start doing some more open ones
<hads> Cool, sounds fun. Looks like we need more of the kits.
<ibeardslee> I think they are a good all round kit, and the project guide that comes with it does mean that people get a chance to actually have something to do with the bits that are included.  A place to start learning.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-03
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> indeed
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-29
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-08-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-08-01
<Evo> Evening all
